# Whats your favorite Jig



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

What Jigs do yall like using?

Here are a few of the ones I like using in 4,5,7,& 9oz. I have caught snapper, AJ, kings, BFT, YFT, Cuda, Wahoo, and ling using these. I have yet to catch a grouper on any jig but i have hooked a few UFO down deep with these. As you can see they work. The Red/Chartreuse one has caught over 30 BFT plus a wahoo, a few 15lb snapper, and a few barracuda. (See any pattern on where they hit it?)


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Those look like bass pros.... I like those also and the Black fin love'm

When ever someone ask me what kinda verticle jigs do I buy to go jiggin for black fin, I tell'm to buy the ones you pictured above..

The red headed is king mackeral and jack crevalle candy...

I like the blue and green.. I dont think the fish really care. Looks to me like they chew on yours pretty darn good with out any paint at all.... 

The following are last years pictures Ive posted more than once before. So, If you've already seen them, dont be a hate'r I'll get new pictures when ever the Wind/water/waves and work allow me to go fish'n again... :spineyes:

So, here goes again-------------

Another favorite for snapps are the williamson yellow glows
just dont put the hook on the bottom like in this picture. Hotrod got me hooked on these...
Only thing I can remember catching on them are snapper and black fin.. But, ive caught several sows on them..










just slow bounce it on the bottom and hang on... Ive had some large UFO's on it, but I dont know what they were... Ive seen Hotrod hook into some serious UFO's on this very same type jig and he couldnt get them turned either...

This is a jigsrigsnstuff.com hammered diamond jig.. George makes some dang good diamonds if you ask me (and you didnt :spineyes Plus they are 100% USA made and not from china, tiwan, japan or some other south sea paradise type place that has a better economy than us since we buy everything made from them... (my soap box :headknock)

If there is a grouper around, this is his striped candy cane.. 
Diamonds and hammered diamonds dont get much love from us on the Gulf Coast that I can see. They are to boring looking, boring to jig (up/bounce down/up/bounce down or just a up/down real slow if tuna jiggin) and to old school and to old school I guess. 

So, if you or anyone in your crew is not using hammered diamonds------DONT, because, that will leave more fish for me and those who use them to catch 

Just kidd'n--- to be plain and simple, Dem Buggers are awsome most of the time..

Only problem is you are going to have to slow bounce it on the bottom, and FEEL it hit the bottom. I dont do any good with it bouncing unless I feel the bounce.. The down fall to it is.. YOUR GONNA LOOSE A MESS OF THEM HANGING UP IN THE ROCK/CORAL/WRECK. I go thru these at about 6 per trip on a good day... Everybody has their favorite brands, sizes. But, I like a 8 oz and a 10 oz, depending on the drift and current
I like the J hook on the bottom, but, this year, I am going to put more emphasis on assist hooks on it.. Im hoping this might cut down on my hang ups. I absolutely love the jig tho... and so do the groups, aj's, snaps, kings, jack carville, sharks, even triggers sometimes and black fin..




















This is my absolute favorite jig as of todays date. Until I buy ANYTHING that will beat this one, everything else is #2. You cant buy it in a store. Its a hammered diamond that the line can run thru and I've put clickers on it... I truely believe that the little click when you slow bounce somehow attracks the attention to the jig and then of course they are excited to see the jig. I cant tell you how many different species of fish Ive caught on this type jig. I can tell you. I have not a single one in 8oz in my possession, Ive lost them all... Im going to have to get them special made up. They cost me about $8 each to have made. This very jig is either now laying on the bottom in the sand near a campeche secret spot or its still hanging from the jaw of the grouper that sucked it in and I couldnt get up before the line broke.. I aint been back to that spot, but, I've got big plans in visiting the "king" again I gar-ron-T. I got some'pin for his *** next time.




















This'n liked it..


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

You can make a home made by bending over the rings on the ends... I've got a new one Im working on I will post shortly for this academy brand poor boy style  Hint-Hint I gonna call the new one "The Rhinestone Cowboy" 










And last....

If you cant find ya a hammered diamond, get you one of these in about a 8oz. Mangrove, snapper, AJ's love'm jap style fast jigged. Its the only jig Ive use that mangrove (we call'm dogs sometime because of the canines but they aint really dogs) will hit. Ive caught some sure nuff dandys on them right at dark in this green color..









Hopefully later this winter, I want to break down and buy me one of those $29 Hooker 1 jigs in pink to try... Sure dont want to loose it tho....hahaha

The "addicted to verticle jig buy'n, makin, try'n, chang'n" Hog
..


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I like the assist hooks because based on the paint removal the fish are hitting it towards the head. I have caught fish with the tail hooks and the plain boring diamond jigs, but they last to long the paint does not come off LOL. I think with the painted jigs the fish target the eyes or head.

I like your homemade clicker jig have you fished with it yet. I wonder if the line being against the jig with increase cut offs?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jigs in the original post look like Williamson jigs. I've fished the 3rd from the left (Goggle Eye pattern) in 200g recently. On one platform in 130' I caught endangered red snapper, bluefish, an enormous sand trout (around 4#!!!), and an 8# redfish. They work pretty well.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I picked these up at the fishing show from www.moestackleshop.com, what you think Josh? Did you talk to him? :smile:


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I picked these up at the fishing show from www.moestackleshop.com, what you think Josh? Did you talk to him? :smile:


I picked up a few as well. I have spoken to Mike at moestackle and he is looking into getting assist hooks added and the bottom hook taken off. For the price they are hard to beat even after buying assist hooks they are less expensive then the ones i currently use. I will be doing some extensive field trials with them over the next few months and will keep yall updated on the quality and fish attracting ability of these. I am sending some to a charter captain out of LA to try as well.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like Moe's is liquidating some Snapper Slappers.
I wonder what sort of action from the Sushi jigs.
Nice site.


----------



## Moe's TU (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes guys I just got quotes on the assist hooks this am, and am looking at 2-3 more styles. I really want to say thanks to everyone in Houston! A great show. I'm sure Josh and I can really get this think rolling!

No comment on the Snapper Jig BareFOOT


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Moe's TU said:


> Yes guys I just got quotes on the assist hooks this am, and am looking at 2-3 more styles. I really want to say thanks to everyone in Houston! A great show. I'm sure Josh and I can really get this think rolling!
> 
> No comment on the Snapper Jig BareFOOT


Hey Moe,
I tried to send ya a PM but it said you arent take'n any... 
Wanted to see if you had a email list you sent updates in products too interested partys... If so, I'd like to get on it...

Hog


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Eastern tackle jigs #1, they are set up perfect right out of the pkg. and fish lovem!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> Eastern tackle jigs #1, they are set up perfect right out of the pkg. and fish lovem!!


X'S 2:brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> Eastern tackle jigs, they are set up perfect right out of the pkg. and fish lovem!!


I agree!! :cheers:

And Jim makes some dang good youtube jigg'n videos to learn from also...

Hog


----------

